# My tegu dosent eat crickets anymore



## mguy (Aug 3, 2010)

At a year and a half my tegu dosent eat crickets anymore I knowing this is a sign of him getting older. He still eats super worms and hornworms. He is eating his fruits when I give them to him. How should I change his diet More mice? More turkey?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

On the home page is a Tegu Care Sheet link in red. All of the info you need is in there. If you have any questions after reading it just add it to this post or do a search on this site.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 3, 2010)

You can start adding other food items to the menu, my tegu nero stopped taking all insects at about 2 mo. i started giving her chicken gizzards, hearts, breast, telapia, beef kidneys and other foods in addition to her rodents and turkey.


----------



## DMBizeau (Aug 3, 2010)

I stop feeding crickets at around 6 months, I am really surprised he ate them for so long. I would switch him to a high protein diet of ground turkey or gizzards with calcium and cod liver oil with mice once a week to keep him healthy. Like reptastic said there are a bunch of different things that work for feeding that are also very affordable.


----------



## mguy (Aug 3, 2010)

He hibernated for 6 months so that could be a reason im not sure why he liked them for so long turkey gives him loose stool will he be able to digest it better as he gets older?


----------



## reptastic (Aug 3, 2010)

how often are you giving him rodents? too much ground meat can cause the loose stool, trynto give him an extra mouse each week and see it helps the loose stool!


----------



## mguy (Aug 3, 2010)

i gave him rodents once a week now its twice a week how many a week do you feed?


----------



## reptastic (Aug 3, 2010)

When i had my tegus nero and gozar got 2 small rats 1-2x a wk, pyro and achilles would get 2 mice 2x a wk. when i get my 2 hatchlings ill do them the same as i did with the others, 3 pinky rats a wk until they get big enough for bigger rodents.


----------



## DMBizeau (Aug 4, 2010)

try chicken gizzards instead of turkey and see if it helps. My tegus like them alot better anyway. Once or maybe twice a week for rodents is all you need.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know some people might not agree but I actually feed my tegu mice every other day, i have had no impaction problems, on the other days i mix it up with liver, eggs, turkey, and insects along with fruit occasionally, this diet has worked very well for me, and its the most energetic shes ever been and she seems to be happy.

Jerry


----------



## fireimp141 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tyson doesn't have a schedule. He gets such a mix of everything and I just started a dubai colony. Hes eating medium rats right now with shrimp crab talapia and salmon filets. He loooooves seafood, just makes the fecal stinky lol. Hell eat any fruits though.


----------

